# AJAX/JQUERY/rxjs



## eldok (21. Apr 2019)

Habe online nach einer Definition gesucht, habe es jedoch noch nicht verstanden.

Was genau unterscheidet rxjs / Observables mit z.B.  JQuery, wenn ich $.getJSON('beispiel.json',function(data){console.log(data);.... usw. benutze?

Beides ist Asynchron und "reactive" oder nicht?


----------

